# 3d Square and Compass



## tbone1321 (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is a 3d render I did thought yall might like it (I tried to insert it into the thread with an attachment but it gave me some error code.

http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp84/tbone1321/Square.jpg


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## tomasball (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice.  Which rendering program did you use?


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 2, 2011)

tbone1321 said:


> Here is a 3d render I did thought yall might like it (I tried to insert it into the thread with an attachment but it gave me some error code.
> 
> http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp84/tbone1321/Square.jpg


 
That's a darn great job...looks like its real.


----------



## Benton (Mar 2, 2011)

Great job, added to my list of backgrounds.


----------



## tbone1321 (Mar 2, 2011)

tomasball said:


> Nice. Which rendering program did you use?


 
I used 3ds max to model it then Keyshot to render

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 PM ----------

Thanks every body my next project is a lodge room or KST but that will take me a while because not much referance there


----------



## tomasball (Mar 2, 2011)

For KST, try finding "Architecture of Exile" by Tigerman.


----------



## tbone1321 (Mar 2, 2011)

tomasball said:


> For KST, try finding "Architecture of Exile" by Tigerman.


Thanks I will


----------



## relapse98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice. Got myself a new background.


----------



## tomasball (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## tbone1321 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice was that your doing


----------



## robert leachman (Mar 2, 2011)

That stuff is cool


----------



## tomasball (Mar 2, 2011)

tbone1321 said:


> Nice was that your doing



Right.


----------



## tbone1321 (Mar 2, 2011)

What program did you use


----------



## tomasball (Mar 2, 2011)

Bryce.


----------



## jhodgdon (Mar 3, 2011)

That stuff is amazing. Talent guys good job!


----------



## flttrainer (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## tomasball (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## tbone1321 (Mar 3, 2011)

very nice I like the lighting effect


----------



## tomasball (Mar 3, 2011)

Actually that's one side of a pair of stereo images.  When viewed with a stereo-opticon, the sunbeams really leap out.


----------



## tomasball (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## tbone1321 (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice work


----------



## Tony Siciliano (Mar 5, 2011)

Bro. Tomasball - Do you mind if I use a couple of those images on my Lodge's FB page?


----------



## tomasball (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't mind, as long as you give me credit somewhere.


----------

